# Tips for a beginner.



## hobbs27 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey guys, I have wanted to shoot traditional for a while now and am finally ready. I'm interested in any tips and what bad habits to avoid as a beginner, I'll be starting this venture on my own with no mentor or coach so any advise is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 10, 2015)

My best advice for a beginner is to simply  "begin".  You will learn along the way and now you have started in that direction.  A mentor sure would help out though.  There are a few on here that are up your way.  Someone will offer to help you shortly I'm sure. The first thing they will tell you is to attend some of our events.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 10, 2015)

Sawtooth is correct, just start shooting and you'll get better. It takes time and desire to improve. There are lots of "our" people up your way. 3d is done for the year, but will start back up in January in Gainesville. There are 3 trad hunts coming up quick. We would love to have you join us. You'll learn faster around some of these killers.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 10, 2015)

Youtube, Moebow and Jimmy Blackmon. Look at their videos.


----------



## bradyxps (Oct 10, 2015)

Im in Dahlonega and NGT club meets in Gainesville after hunting season. Be happy to fling some arrows with you.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 11, 2015)

Aim small, pick a spot, and don't peek at the shot.

We all need a coach from time to time but this is especially true for a beginner so hopefully you will find someone close to you to help you out. If not then do as the others have suggested, there are some great You-Tube videos you can learn a lot from. Good luck and hope to meet you at one of the 3D shoots or trad bow hunts.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 11, 2015)

No matter how tough it gets, how many "chip" shots you have to pass up, no matter how many big bucks walk away unscathed, Do Not Give Up!


----------



## Paul Barnes (Oct 12, 2015)

*Welcome!*

Shoot...shoot a lot...like everyday at least a few arrows. This part will be easy because it's just as fun as it was when you were a kid...maybe even funner (is a word).

Don't overcomplicate it...remember...if you can throw darts or a baseball you can shoot a bow! look at what you wanna hit...do the same thing with your body each time...your brain will do the rest for ya. It's amazing!

Come on out to North Georgia Traditional in January and shoot with us...you'll be glad ya did for more reasons than I can mention.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 12, 2015)

Start shooting at 5 yards and slowly move out to 15 yards until you feel comfortable. If you start shooting bad, then move closer until your comfortable again.

I actually started at 5 yards shooting with my eyes closed. The guy who showed me the ropes said it helps build confidence and coordination. That was 15 years ago and I still do it to remind myself.

Like Al said...aim small and pick a spot!


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks all for the tips. I got a bow today, still have a few more things to get before I start shooting. I bought a cheap samick sage in 45# to get me started after reading several good reviews on it for the price. 

 If I can shoot this one good by next summer I'll look into getting something a bit stronger...maybe.

 I will definitely check out the youtube videos and if I find time I'll try to get with the local traditional shooters.


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 12, 2015)

It's Very Very addictive,  so be prepared.  Also, set aside funds for multiple bows, never met a trad hunter who didn't have several hanging around.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## GA native (Oct 19, 2015)

From one beginner to another. Don't read so much. 

I got my bows back in February. Started scouring the interwebz, reading every article on trad bows. I have noticed that the more you read, the more the it begins to contradict.

So, watch a few vids on proper form. Read about proper bow setup. And then get out there and shoot.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 19, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> Thanks all for the tips. I got a bow today, still have a few more things to get before I start shooting. I bought a cheap samick sage in 45# to get me started after reading several good reviews on it for the price.
> 
> If I can shoot this one good by next summer I'll look into getting something a bit stronger...maybe.
> 
> I will definitely check out the youtube videos and if I find time I'll try to get with the local traditional shooters.



Good choice on your bow. That is my bit to add: do not overbow yourself.
I hunt, and kill game, with a 44# bow.

Welcome to the addiction, it is a lot of fun.

"Feathers in the wind, steel through the flesh".


----------



## dpoole (Oct 19, 2015)

Hunt cover for yourself on stand placement you only need gaps to shoot threw. There is a lot of movement required to get up turned in the correct direction get you bow drawn with out being seen, also hunt downwind of where you expect the deer to be.


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 19, 2015)

Probably one of the hardest things for a beginner will be tuning your bow and arrows. I highly recommend making a trip down to P&A Archery to see Paul. He will help you greatly with picking out the proper arrows. If that is not a possibility I recommend getting a test pack of arrows from 3 rivers and then checking out this page http://acsbows.com/bowtuning.html.
It came in extremely handy when I started. I had no one to help either accept at the shoots in Gainesville, and I learned a lot every time I went. It is slower learning doing it by yourself, but it will come, just stick with it


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 26, 2015)

I am in Dawsonville off of Hwy 136. Let me know if I can help you.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 26, 2015)

I was reminded of this the other evening with a close miss on a doe that was just outside my skill level: This is a close range deal. 20 yards at a whitetail is a long shot. Think close in your setups.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 26, 2015)

Take Jerry Russel up on his offer.  You won't be sorry, he is a great guy.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 27, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> I was reminded of this the other evening with a close miss on a doe that was just outside my skill level: This is a close range deal. 20 yards at a whitetail is a long shot. Think close in your setups.



You aren't kidding! This year so far I've been good at getting them really close (7 to 10 yards) but poor shot angles so I wouldn't risk it. But now that I have confidence that getting that close (I hunt on the ground just using natural brush & branches) isn't impossible I'm spoiled I guess. Any deer at 15 yards seems like I'm really reaching out. I must say 10 yards really seems to be the perfect distance. Now if it would only quit raining so I can hunt!


----------



## Slasher (Oct 29, 2015)

Definitely get with someone who can coach you a bit,
But most of all get your arrows tuned to your bow...

In the beginning, my bow was so far out of tune, I was getting minimal penetration...

Practice practice practice...
Remember it's not work, it's fun


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 29, 2015)

Better to shoot 10 arrows a day with proper mental concentration than an hour of flinging arrows.....

I think if shooting becomes just shooting without concentration it can do more harm than good...


----------



## ddawg (Nov 4, 2015)

I have been shooting traditional for just over a year now, Best advice I got was; don't 'Over Bow' and practice all the time...
I hunt with a 45lb bow. 
Good Luck!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 5, 2015)

Vance Henry said:


> It's Very Very addictive,  so be prepared.  Also, set aside funds for multiple bows, never met a trad hunter who didn't have several hanging around.  Welcome aboard.



True - they all have different characteristics & personalities. But man those classic 50's and 60's recurves are works of art, no doubt about it. My oldest is a 1959 Blackhawk Bee with old school "basket weave" green fiberglass backing over maple limbs & riser. And it's as quiet as a mouse too.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 5, 2015)

Welcome Hobbs27, lots of great info on here. Tony's right about P&A archery and Paul's help...he's a great fella. Jerry Russell, likewise, and he's close to you. Get your gear and go outside and just start shooting. The videos will tell you what to do (I personally know Jimmy Blackmon and no better shooter exists IMO) the books will tell you more. But nothing beats just shooting. It does help to have a mentor but alot of us didn't have one to start with, we just knew we wanted to do this! I wouldn't actually hunt until you have done this a little while and know your strengths and your weaknesses. Course a squirrel(in season) is a pretty fine target to start with. And they will humble you right fast! Please plan to attend our NGT archery season starting back up in Jan. in Gainesville....you'll have the time of your life!!!! And the first time there is on the house!


----------

